# Peugeot Hymer Camp 55 (1990)



## manvan

Hello,
I have just brought a lovely Peugeot Hymer Camp 55. I have a few questions:

1) Where can I can download the Hymer manual in an English word PDF somewhere? I have looked on the Hymer website but cannot find anything that looks like it, not speaking German, I would not know!

2) The van is 20 years old, but it appears to have only 57,000 Kms on the clock. Would this be original mileage? It is so well kept, that my impression is that it would be in alot worse condition if it had done a million kms.

3) Is there an 12v/240 volt inverter in this vehicle? I can see a leisure battery setup under the passenger seat but cannot work out what is there. I need to recharge laptops and large video cameras while on the move.

4) Fridge: Works on 240v and 12v, does not appear to be responding on the gas - doing all the steps as per the instructions but not getting ignition. Main gas on, red gas tap on, pushed in knob and turned on ignition switch, cannot hear it ignite, nor does it run.

5) Boiler - had it demonstrated working before buying, cannot get it going again.

6) Is there somewhere/somebody in the UK southwest that could help me with some of these issues?

thanks
Phillip

Phillip


----------



## trekki

Hi Manvan
I have a 1993 Hymer Camp 55 and I have an operating instruction manual for things like the fridge and boiler etc. : which if you are intrested I would photo copy and send to you.
Oh! and yes it is in english

Richard


----------



## manvan

richard, that is very kind of you to offer, where are you? if you could mail it to: Phillip Lindsay, Highgrove Farm, East Stour, SP8, 5JW. Britain.


----------



## manvan

PS - please include your address so I can send you some funds to cover your costs...


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello Manvan. Welcome to Hymer ownership. I'm sure that you will enjoy the vehicle.

There is not usually a 12v/mains inverter in Hymers. Why not use the 12v lighter output. I have a 4 way splitter and so charge and use a number of items on the move, and when I'm static. It's a cheap option. You can purchase a 12v/mains adapter for about £20.

The instrument panel in the habitation area gives the state of the batteries. Usually top press for cab battery and bottom press for leisure. You haven't stated the charging system. 

When connected to mains and driving, charging of cab battery and leisure is normal.

For constant use, consider a solar panel. We have used ours for over 15 years. moved it to each van on purchase. Never had battery run to flat. Solar panels use light, even charge on a cloudy day.

Gas. Best to get the fridge checked. sounds as though the pizzo has gone.

Boiler. Usually switched on by the panel. Down for on. Up for off. A green light will indicate gas to the system. Red light indicates gas dearth (change bottle, if you have 2) A 'click' will be heard as the boiler works. 

Your comment about the mileage and state of the vehicle. Sounds like you have a bargain.

Wish you well

Westkirby01


----------



## trekki

hello Phillip
I will post copies to you in the next couple of days 
Richard


----------



## manvan

Lucy, thanks for your tips, most appreciated! I ended up getting a 300 w inverter that clamps straight onto the leisure battery so problem solved there. I got the boiler working now, nice hot showers. The fridge is running on gas now but not super cold like the 240 V mains gives. Whats a pizzo?? Like a generic duvalackey?
Can you or anyone recommend the best source of water to refill my 100 liter tank? All caravan park owners refuse outright even if I offer money. Ended up getting it at a service station but not all of them do that either.
thanks
Phillip


----------



## trekki

Hi Phillip

the Pizzo unit is a little electronic device which is behind the switch 
that ignites the gas system on your fridge., when you activate the switch it will start clicking until the fridge lights the it should cut its self out and presto your fridge should be up and running

hope info I sent was of help
Richard


----------



## manvan

*pizzo*

Richard, I think the pizzo is working as I can hear it ignite and the switch stops clicking soon after. It just does not seem to get that cold as it does on mains 240v. I will not be back to the address I gave you for almost two weeks so look forward to perusing the material then, thanks again.
Phillip


----------



## manvan

*electrolux fridge and pizzo*

Hello Richard,
received your notes in the mail, much appreciated! If you have Paypal, I would like to send you a donation as I do not know if I am going to get to your neck of the woods right now. Boiler and battery stuff all working well, still no joy with the fridge.

It works fine on 240 v and yesterday I took the pizzo unit out and checked everything. I had some guys in the workshop at Walfords in Somerset check the little 'tin hat' and clean the rest of the appliance with air. They said all seemed to be in order. I put everything back in, it lights OK but still the fridge hardly cools, just a little in the freezer. Any suggestions anyone? The pizzo unit is sparking and igniting, perhaps its the little multi-holed circular burner that sits at the bottom? They did check that too and it 'seemed' OK.
Phillip


----------



## trekki

Hi Phillip

If I remember in the notes it says to leave the fridge setting on high for 24 hours before you turn it down, have you tried this ? also I don't know if it has anything to do with temperature control but it might be worth checking to find out if the thermal coupling has anything to do with the working temperature

Like yourself I had the same type of problems which I managed to sort out and am only to pleased to pass on what I have found out.

Don't worry about donations if what I have passed on is helping you at all thats payment enough

Good luck Richard

ps some of the diagrams in manual may look different but the book does relate to vehicles on cover.


----------



## trekki

Hi Phillip

Just out of curiosity check the gross weight of your van in your log book against the vin plate under the bonnet.

I say this because my log book said 2800kgs and my vin plate said 3100kgs a big difference when it comes to loading

I did get it sorted with the DVLA

Richard


----------



## trekki

Hi Phillip

In the manual I sent I think it says to light the firdge and leave it on high for 24 hours before adjusting the temprature and it should be ok . Its worth a try also worth checking to see if vents are clear and if you have a fan incorperated try the fridge with the fan on.

Just one more thing check your gross weight on your log book with your vin plate to make sure they are the same as I found that mine were different.
Richard


----------



## monkeyboypaul

*another camp 55 owner*

Hi all,

We also have a Hymer Camp 55 from 1990, with the Fiat 2.5D and about 100,000 km on the clock.

All good except the Piezo ignition (clicker) on the fridge is duff - we took it to John's Cross last year ahead of a 5month tour, they said they'd fixed it, we trusted them, turned out they didn't and we went off without the gas fridge option.

I really should have checked it before we set off... regrets! But we had plenty of other stuff to to do... Also took it into Hymer dealership in Germany who didn't really help.

Anyway, we've learnt a few bits and bobs about our van in the last 2yrs of ownership. It cost us £5k, had a few issues, but all sorted now and we've got 75% LED lighting installed which helps save batt power.

Happy to share, learn or help where necessary.

See the first 5months of tour blog for some of the EU places 'Brian' took us to.

regards,
Paul


----------



## manvan

David,
thanks, I have done that and got it working on super cold! However I have had a problem when I turn the gas off at the bottle, sometimes I forget to turn off the gas knob on the fridge and the switch will click for half an hour while I am driving until I notice it. I think this must have a detrimental affect on the pizzo unit as the fridge hardly works on gas again. I find that I have to take the whole thing out again, resetting the two leads on the pizzo, then it works fine on gas again. At least thats my theory for now. Thanks for the tip on the gross weight, I will check it out.
best regards
Phillip



trekki said:


> Hi Phillip
> 
> In the manual I sent I think it says to light the firdge and leave it on high for 24 hours before adjusting the temprature and it should be ok . Its worth a try also worth checking to see if vents are clear and if you have a fan incorperated try the fridge with the fan on.
> 
> Just one more thing check your gross weight on your log book with your vin plate to make sure they are the same as I found that mine were different.
> Richard


----------



## manvan

*Re: another camp 55 owner*

Hi, thanks for the heads up! Yours is identical to mine, even the same colour by the looks of it. I have 60,000 kms and it goes really well, though the motor is a bit noisy but has a noise suppresser mat on it.

I explained a little bit more about my fridge gas unit on another post to David just now. How did your clutch hold up? I found myself in lots of situations in narrow lanes or steep hills where I had to reverse, and it was pretty punishing on the clutch but it seems to be still holding up OK.
Awesome travels on your blog! 
Phillip



monkeyboypaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We also have a Hymer Camp 55 from 1990, with the Fiat 2.5D and about 100,000 km on the clock.
> 
> All good except the Piezo ignition (clicker) on the fridge is duff - we took it to John's Cross last year ahead of a 5month tour, they said they'd fixed it, we trusted them, turned out they didn't and we went off without the gas fridge option.
> 
> I really should have checked it before we set off... regrets! But we had plenty of other stuff to to do... Also took it into Hymer dealership in Germany who didn't really help.
> 
> Anyway, we've learnt a few bits and bobs about our van in the last 2yrs of ownership. It cost us £5k, had a few issues, but all sorted now and we've got 75% LED lighting installed which helps save batt power.
> 
> Happy to share, learn or help where necessary.
> 
> See the first 5months of tour blog for some of the EU places 'Brian' took us to.
> 
> regards,
> Paul


----------



## motormouth

Don't have a Hymer so cannot offer any advice. Just wanted to say how refreshing it is to see people going out of their way to help others on here. Not just with advice, which is fantastic, but actually printing off and sending pages of handbooks. Brilliant.


----------



## Goldigga

Hi Guys

I also have a 1990 Hymer Camp 55 based on a Citroen C25. I am having some problems with my Truma heater and boiler and was also looking for a manual in English (The one i got with the van is in German) 

I have trawled the internet and cannot find one anywhere. Has anyone possibly uploaded the manual somewhere online since this thread was started? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## manvan

*truma boiler*

I could make you a copy and post it on to you if you like. Someone else on this forum did the same for me and I would be most happy to do it for you. Just send me a mailing address.
best
Phillip



Goldigga said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I also have a 1990 Hymer Camp 55 based on a Citroen C25. I am having some problems with my Truma heater and boiler and was also looking for a manual in English (The one i got with the van is in German)
> 
> I have trawled the internet and cannot find one anywhere. Has anyone possibly uploaded the manual somewhere online since this thread was started? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goldigga

Wow quick and friendly response.That would be fantastic Philip. Would it be easier for you to upload it online somehow? I will send you my postal address and would like to pay for postage if the upload is not possible for you. Do you have a paypal account? Much appreciated. Thanks, Rob

13 Kingswood View
Belgard,
Dublin 24,
Ireland


----------



## manvan

*manual*

it is not scanned - so I will try and photocopy in the next few days - don't worry about the money.


----------



## dianabear

Hi

I'm Italian and unfortunately I speak just a little English.
I am owner of three years of a 55 2.5 TD Hymer's 1990 Citroen C25 (95hp engine 70 kw).
Over time I managed to get:
English manual of Hymer 55
Manual of refrigerator Rm 275
Manual of the Truma S 3002
Manual water heater
French manual of engine Citroen C25

I have personally repaired the refrigerator and the water heater and various parts of the electrical and mechanical.
If you are interested in something, send me your e-mail.
If you are interested in any advice I can try to translate it into English.


----------



## moskweeto

dianabear said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Italian and unfortunately I speak just a little English.
> I am owner of three years of a 55 2.5 TD Hymer's 1990 Citroen C25 (95hp engine 70 kw).
> Over time I managed to get:
> English manual of Hymer 55
> Manual of refrigerator Rm 275
> Manual of the Truma S 3002
> Manual water heater
> French manual of engine Citroen C25
> 
> I have personally repaired the refrigerator and the water heater and various parts of the electrical and mechanical.
> If you are interested in something, send me your e-mail.
> If you are interested in any advice I can try to translate it into English.


Hi I see from an old post of yours that you have copies of manual for a Peugeot Hymer camper
I wonder if you still have these and if possible for me to get copy from you

regards
Derek


----------



## jiwawa

Hi moskweeto (love the name!) - welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately dianabear posted only the once back in 2010 so I think that's a lost cause.

But maybe putting this post back to the top, someone else may be able to help.


----------

